# Help with mixing and dosage for BPC-157



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I know these questions come up loads but I'm having some trouble.

I'v ordered some BPC-157 and water to try aid a issue with my anterior delt. I've heard good things.

I can't get my head around how to mix correctly for my required dosage.

I will be using 1ml syringes.

BPC-157 is 5mg

Water is 10ml

I want to shoot 600mcg per day, split into 2 x 300mcg doses day and night.

How much water do I put into the 5mg BPC and then how much do I draw out into the syringe? All advice appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

If I mix 10ml water with 5mg BPC - would 300mcg per shot be when I draw 0.3ml or tick 3? Not sure on difference to be honest.

Thanks


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

if you mix 10ml with 5mg, 1ml will be 500mcg i presume (not used peptides I use HGH but the maths is still the sames).

10ml = 5mg

1ml=500mcg

0.1ml=50mcg

So if you want 300mcg per shot, you would be using 0.6ml I believe.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

NWWWFC said:


> if you mix 10ml with 5mg, 1ml will be 500mcg i presume (not used peptides I use HGH but the maths is still the sames).
> 
> 10ml = 5mg
> 
> ...


 Thank you.

Would there be any benefit doing less, 5ml water with 5mg BPC?


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

i couldnt comment. I dont believe so it just means you would be using 0.3ml to inject at 5ml mixed with 5mg. I dont believe it would effect it.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

NWWWFC said:


> i couldnt comment. I dont believe so it just means you would be using 0.3ml to inject at 5ml mixed with 5mg. I dont believe it would effect it.


 Thank you. I really appreciate the help. I was confused lol!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is irrelevant the amount of water you use the strength of the peptide will be the same.


----------

